# Favorite Dvorak Symphonies



## neoshredder

Pick up to 4 Symphonies.


----------



## arpeggio

*The Nasty Ninth*

I like all of them but my favorite is the Ninth. I recall in another forum there was a "What is the single worst symphony ever written?" Thread and one person complained about the Ninth: "There is a Ninth symphony by a second-rate Czech composer (term loosely applied, imitator of Brahms is more appropriate) that gets my nomination. For some god-forsaken reason this crap gets played twice a season by some symphonies too."

You can't please everyone.


----------



## Vaneyes

No, I pick 5. 5 - 9.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The 5th that surpasses all other 5ths in the symphonic repertoire: DVORAK 5 IT IS!!!


----------



## Tristan

Love the 8th and the 9th. It's been a while since I last heard the 5th, but if I remember correctly the third movement has one of the catchiest melodies I know, on par with the 2nd movement of Saint-Saens' 2nd piano concerto...


----------



## clavichorder

Predictable choices from me, 5, 7, 8, and 9. 5 is really quite a good symphony. I guess the winner overall might be 9 for me, but I feel more strongly about moments in 8 and 7.


----------



## Arsakes

I voted No.3,6,7 and 8 which I'm more related to.
In General all of them are good, except No.4, because it's too loud and repetitive. It's second movement is beautiful and there's interesting minutes in first and last movements, but they're lost among lots of loud Brass and Anger!


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The 5th that surpasses all other 5ths in the symphonic repertoire: DVORAK 5 IT IS!!!


That's quite an appreciation, considering LvB 5, Bruckner 5, Mahler 5, Tchaikovsky 5, Sibelius 5, Nielsen 5, RVW 5, Shostakovich 5.
I like Dvorak 5 very much, but couldn't go that far with it. Now...maybe with Dvorak 7.... :tiphat:


----------



## Orkestra

I must admit, the later ones are the best. The early ones such as no.1 I've never even heard


----------



## clavichorder

Vaneyes said:


> That's quite an appreciation, considering LvB 5, Bruckner 5, Mahler 5, Tchaikovsky 5, Sibelius 5, Nielsen 5, RVW 5, Shostakovich 5.
> I like Dvorak 5 very much, but couldn't go that far with it. Now...maybe with Dvorak 7.... :tiphat:


Although one must remember that the 9th(New World) was the original 5th. That 5th symphony might just do it(hard contest with the Beethoven though) For the official 5th as catalogued these days, its pretty hard to size it up to the relatively undisputed quality and popularity of Beethoven's 5th, the notoriety and popular sections of Sibelius, Shostakovich, and Mahler's 5ths, and the mainstream and overt qualities of Tchaikovsky's 5th(though I never thought it was most inspired, give me no. 1 any day and for 4 and 6, there is no comparison for me). Nonetheless, this is COAG we are talking about here, whose tastes and perceptions of greatness are consistently hard to predict but are of a debatably justifiable consistency.


----------



## Vaneyes

Orkestra said:


> I must admit, the later ones are the best. The early ones such as no.1 I've never even heard


He was a slow learner, you can still hear Wagner in 3. 4 is promising.


----------



## Novelette

Without a doubt, 7 and 8!


----------



## clavichorder

No way, 8 is winning now! I'm glad so many people have such excellent taste.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I truly enjoy all the Dvorak symphonies because I enjoy Dvorak in general. But my TOP ones are 5,6 and 8. I guess I kinda like 9, but that's how I feel about 4, so I didn't include 4 or 9. Those are 2nd tier, not 1st tier. 1-3 and 6, I'm not very familiar with, though I have heard parts.

I call Dvorak the Modernized Beethoven, because he uses the same elements as Beethoven for the same effect, great conflagrations of music.


----------



## davinci

Hard to believe #8 is winning. The 9th is his most mature work and I like it very much, but I favor 8 and 7.


----------



## TudorMihai

I love his 9th Symphony although I also enjoy his 7th.


----------



## Hausmusik

Voted for 7 but meant to vote for both 7 and 6. Sorry, 6!


----------



## daveh

Along with Mozart, Dvorak remains one of the key composers who drew me into classical music at all. I love everything I have heard from him (which admittedly isn't a whole lot outside of the symphonies). I vote this way:

8
9
7
1 - I actually really, really like his first symphony for some reason. I don't see many other folks who seem to enjoy it as much as I do, but I have been a big fan since the first time I heard it.

And I should note that no votes show up for #1, because I apparently voted in this poll when I first joined the forums, mainly just to look at the results. So, take that for what it's worth! (ha)


----------



## userfume

I think Dvorak is the one of the easiest composers to listen to, along with Mozart and Tchaikovsky, for someone new to classical music.
His works are so often full of wonderful melodies


----------



## Tapper

I just found this board, sorry I'm 5 years late. 7 & 8 have been my favorites for many years. Only Beethoven's 7-8-9 rival Dvorak for a trio of symphonies. While Beethoven may get a slight edge on composition, no one can score a symphony better than Dvorak. He wrings out every ounce of energy from every instrument in an orchestra.


----------



## SCSL

7th is one of my all time favorite symphonies.


----------



## MusicSybarite

8 - 7 - 9 - 5 - 6 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1


----------



## Art Rock

9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1


----------



## Merl

I like all of Dvorak's symhonies but the least inspiring for me are 1&2. Then the order changes frequently dependent on mood. At the moment it's (from fave to less faves) 5,8,7,3,9,6,4. The 9th is only so low down as I had a phase of playing a few new 9ths recently to give them a listen so I'm New Worlded out.


----------



## caters

The only one I have heard is the 9th symphony which is so beautiful. I commonly see a piano transcription of the Largo from that symphony.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I've long considered the Eighth his most satisfying symphony---attractive light and shade contrasts, grandeur, wonderfully endearing melodies.


----------



## Bulldog

I picked no. 8. If I had not listened to no. 9 so much when growing up, I likely would have gone with it. In recent decades, the 9th just bounces off of me. Overall, I much prefer Dvorak's chamber music and sacred choral works.


----------



## Guest

Dang and Heck, two posts in a row (#22 and #23) that put Dvorak 1 _last_.......  It's certainly one I have a soft spot for, but the 5th is unsurpassed and I am yet to hear a 5th that is better than Dvorak's 5th!


----------



## elgar's ghost

In a way the early symphonies parallel the early string quartets - good experience for the man but without really bearing the true stamp of individuality which was to enrich Dvořák's mature works. Symphony no.4 is for me his real start-off point but my favourite is without doubt the seventh.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Over the last years, my love for the 8th has increased more and more. It's a merciless sea of stunning melodies, one striking tune after another. I don't really understand how he got such a gift to do that. The confirmation of my declared admiration was given when attended a concert featuring this work 2 years ago. An unforgettable experience.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

MusicSybarite said:


> Over the last years, my love for the 8th has increased more and more. It's a merciless sea of stunning melodies, one striking tune after another. I don't really understand how he got such a gift to do that. The confirmation of my declared admiration was given when attended a concert featuring this work 2 years ago. An unforgettable experience.


I find its beauty and dynamics sometimes absolutely breathtaking. I've seen and heard it played in live concert several times, but Yuri Temirkanov's performance with the St. Petersburg Symphony (formerly the Leningrad Philharmonic) was nothing short of magnificent. Trombones were expansive and powerful. Cellos playing in unison were golden and glowing. Violins were supremely lyrical......


----------



## licorice stick

6, 9, 7, 8, 5, don't know the earlier ones well enough to rank them. Although I adore the 6th, I find the quality of performances to be much more uneven than the other symphonies. My favorite version, a concert recording with the Minnesota Orchestra that I once found on YouTube, is long gone, and I haven't found another that reaches such heights of ecstasy.


----------



## Merl

licorice stick said:


> My favorite version, a concert recording with the Minnesota Orchestra that I once found on YouTube, is long gone, and I haven't found another that reaches such heights of ecstasy.


Try Neumann (analogue), Mackerras or Dohnanyi. All excellent 6ths.


----------



## EdClassicalG

Mine favourite one is the number 6 one because it makes me feel happy


----------



## EdClassicalG

My favourite one is 6 > 4, does it still count?


----------



## Mark Emanuele

My absolute favorite is the 9th. I studied the 9th in conducting master class with Leonard Bernstein back in the late 1970s. I will be recording it early next year.


----------



## Merl

People should give the 5th more of a try. It's a really good symphony.


----------



## Olias

Merl said:


> People should give the 5th more of a try. It's a really good symphony.


I agree. I get hooked as soon as the clarinet solo comes in.


----------



## Ned Low

My Favourites:His 8th is PERFECT. All of its movements are amazing and full of great musical moments. 9th is great as well. His 4th and 3rd, as mentioned earlier, are extremely underrated and overlooked( Wagnerian symphonies these two are!)

I also like his 6th and 1st. They have good moments. Like the third movement of the 6th or the first movement of the 1st.

I don't like his 2nd and 5th symphonies. I have Kubelik(Deutsche Gramnophon) and Neeme Jarvi. And


----------



## Heck148

#6 is my favorite, but 9,8,7 are very fine...
#4 is really good - should be a concert staple....


----------



## Simon23

I think Dvorak's early symphonies are very underrated. This is especially true for 3 and 5. Perhaps, along with 9, these are the most favorite for me.


----------



## jim prideaux

Simon23 said:


> I think Dvorak's early symphonies are very underrated. This is especially true for 3 and 5. Perhaps, along with 9, these are the most favorite for me.


I have banged on about the 3rd on numerous posts on here......and I continue to find the 5th enthralling (particularly the final movement!).....so as you are only 4 posts in strikes me as a very effective introduction as I completely agree Simon!!!!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Merl said:


> Try Neumann (analogue), Mackerras or Dohnanyi. All excellent 6ths.











I do have a soft spot for this Panton release by Václav Smetáček, Prague Symphony Orchestra, Czech Philharmonic Chamber Ensemble. Still get it on a lot of streaming services.
Karel Šejna, Czech Philharmonic is legendary, but the recording somewhat dated. The performance will always be great though


----------



## Merl

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 147491
> 
> 
> I do have a soft spot for this Panton release by Václav Smetáček, Prague Symphony Orchestra, Czech Philharmonic Chamber Ensemble. Still get it on a lot of streaming services.
> Karel Šejna, Czech Philharmonic is legendary, but the recording somewhat dated. The performance will always be great though


Interesting, I've not heard that Panton one, JR. Agree about the Sejna. Its not one that's worn well over the years, sound-wise.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Last three are the best imo , I like them all tbh ...


----------



## MrMeatScience

I think No. 9 suffers from overexposure for me, so it's hard to be objective about it. I remember sitting down to listen to No. 7 two or three years ago (Kubelik's interpretation), and it just bowled me over. Head and shoulders above the competition for me. I'm not massively into Dvorak in general, but No. 7 would probably land in my top 10 or 15 symphonies by anyone.


----------



## Beethoven123

I voted numbers 5,6,8 and 9. I would like to vote for numbers 5-9, but I enjoy the 7th slightly less than the others (it's still wonderful though, the scherzo being the highlight for me). My favourite Dvorak symphony is no. 6, which is very nostalgic for me (first heard it when I was around 5 probably) and it's simply very happy music. 9 and 8 would follow for me, and then 5.


----------



## RobertJTh

arpeggio said:


> I recall in another forum there was a "What is the single worst symphony ever written?" Thread and one person complained about the Ninth: "There is a Ninth symphony by a second-rate Czech composer (term loosely applied, imitator of Brahms is more appropriate) that gets my nomination. For some god-forsaken reason this crap gets played twice a season by some symphonies too."


I must admit, that gave me a hearty chuckle. I'm not a great fan of the 9th and of Dvorak in general as well. Everything he did, Brahms did better.


----------



## Heck148

Beethoven123 said:


> .... My favourite Dvorak symphony is no. 6, which is very nostalgic for me (first heard it when I was around 5 probably) and it's simply very happy music. ...


Same here - love Dvorak 6....the slow movement isn't his best, but the other 3 are outstanding....the "Furiant" mvt 3 scherzo is very effective - [like Slavonic Dance #8] 
This piece reminds me a bit of Brahms Sym #2.....same key, D - bright, sunny, happy overall.


----------



## starthrower

I've never warmed to any of the symphonies other than 8 & 9. One day I'll dig out my Neumann cycle and give them all a good listen.


----------



## Heck148

starthrower said:


> I've never warmed to any of the symphonies other than 8 & 9. One day I'll dig out my Neumann cycle and give them all a good listen.


Dvorak 8 and 9 are certainly popular - and they get beat up pretty badly by a lot of community orchestras, because they are not too difficult to perform...tho certain parts are certainly challenging.
I enjoy both, have played them countless times....6 and 7 are really excellent, 6 is my favorite....
if you can get a hold of them, try:

#6 - Kertesz/LSO - totally outstanding!! great recording - a highlight of an overall great symphony set
#7 - Monteux/LSO - another winner....perfect pacing, clarity, impact....Kertesz/LSO is very good, also.

#4 is really a good piece - it should be a concert staple - not real long, not difficult....very attractive work that deserves more programming time.


----------



## SONDEK

Heck148 said:


> #4 is really a good piece - it should be a concert staple - not real long, not difficult....very attractive work that deserves more programming time.


Any personal recommendations for *best Dvorak 4th Symphony?* ...and those readings best avoided?
(I note you gave the Kertesz 4th a mention elsewhere...)


----------



## Heck148

SONDEK said:


> Any personal recommendations for *best Dvorak 4th Symphony?* ...and those readings best avoided?
> (I note you gave the Kertesz 4th a mention elsewhere...)


Kertesz/LSO does the job for me...I've not heard too many others, none that would top it.


----------



## SONDEK

I recently picked-up this little gem.

Looking forward to going for a spin...


----------



## Heck148

SONDEK said:


> I recently picked-up this little gem. Looking forward to going for a spin...
> View attachment 162529


It's superb, my favorite Dvorak 7!!


----------



## leonsm

The 9th is amazing, but I have a predilection for the 7th, it's one of the most over affirmative, exuberant, powerful piece of music I know.


----------

